# Track Vents?



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2019)

My raceway is coming along quite nicely. It’s construction is one upside through my Covid self isolation. I currently have glued my aprons (big thanks to Brad Bowman for their fabrication) and am filling and sanding joint imperfections. I started filling the slots and each joints and thought, “Maybe these are vents and shouldn’t be filled.” Am I correct, are these vents and should remain open or is it ok to cover them up?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

go ahead, cover them.
they are slots to allow the sections to snap together ans take apart easier.
you seem to be making a permanent layout, so there will be no need for those slots anymore.

let's see some pics as you proceed.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I've never seen that type of connection before - interesting. Can your remind what track brand it is? To me it looks like the 'vents' act as engineered compression springs to maintain the track power feed and I wouldnt close them in to allow for contraction and expansion. You would think the bends in the metal would serve the same purpose though - so they may not matter.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

alpink said:


> go ahead, cover them.
> they are slots to allow the sections to snap together ans take apart easier.
> you seem to be making a permanent layout, so there will be no need for those slots anymore.
> 
> let's see some pics as you proceed.



This makes more sense to their design.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks guys. I’m using AFX track and will fill them in. I’m not really sure if I would have gone all OCD on this build if Covid measures weren’t in place, but I am. I’ve already sanded my complete raceway and will do so again once I’ve repaired all uneven connects, filled in the slots, and covered my nails.
Then it will be one to painting the raceway. I done some research on painting and have heard good arguments for and against. That being said, I’m open to suggestions/recommendations on techniques, masking material, paint, etc.
Once I get the raceway completed, I plan on making a short video on the build. Here are a few pictures. 

attaching raceway table top to 2x4 table
Brad’s apron blueprint
raceway layout design on table top




















Thanks again (to all) for your recommendations/assistance in this build.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

on a routed wood 1/24 scale drag strip I used epoxy paint.
normally used to seal and protect concrete floors for auto garages and the like.
it is chemical resistant and cleans easily. 
all my racers were very satisfied with the grip too.
it might be a tad bit expensive and I hope you will get other recommendations from guys who actually can turn corners. 
I prefer drag racing! LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks for your recommendation. Grip is great on straights, but I like to drift around turns. Will the epoxy provide to much grip for drifting?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I cannot say. I don't have any turns on my drag strips .......


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Probably not. Most paint surfaces are going to be slicker than a textured plastic surface. If it isnt just wax it or use some silicon lub....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks guys.


----------

